# Steel 223 cases



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I was at our local shooting range and someone had been shooting about a hundred rounds of 223. Just left them on the ground with a lot of other caliber brass too.............. Man that bugs me, What a bunch of PIGS.
Anyway, can you reload steel cases?? they have boxer primers which look like they have been crimped or at least sealed as they have red around the primers. Used boxes in the trash said wolf ammo.....


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Steel will not work, or at least I should say; brass is the best, cost effective metal to use. Without heat, steel is much harder metal to manipulate as far as forming outer and inner bore diameters and then trimming.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

simple answer is yes they can be reused. I have used them one time extra. The bad part is when they were new they have a coating in the inside of the casing that is burnt off when fired. They do work best if not loaded untill you are ready to use. They do rust very fast once fired so if they have been sitting on the ground very long I would not use them my self. They rust VERY fast so even if you let them lay they will not be there long. For everyday shooting I would say just use brass. On a different board there is a guy in Australia that loads thousands of them for TV shows and he said he has several thousand casings for a MP44 that are steel and he has gotten many loads out of them Granted that is blanks not live ammo.

When Chuck Norris plays Oregon Trail his family does not die from cholera or dysentery, but rather roundhouse kicks to the face. He also requires no wagon, since he carries the oxen, axels, and buffalo meat on his back. He always makes it to Oregon before you.


----------

